# ZOMBIE fungus



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

So it's not exactly what I think of when I hear the term ZOMBIE, but it's pretty dang creepy. :devil:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/03/02/zombie-creating-fungi-cordyceps_n_830558.html


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

They thought I was nuts when I told them that the end of the world would not be to the sound of a big bang but the moan of the undead.

Join me now. Training camps are open www.survivalistwacko.com/zombiesniper


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is pretty cool and creepy at the same time. Now let's just hope no Cordyceps species evolves that specializes in parasitism of _**** sapiens_


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I had that same thought, Roxy! Now THAT would be SCARY! :xbones:



RoxyBlue said:


> That is pretty cool and creepy at the same time. Now let's just hope no Cordyceps species evolves that specializes in parasitism of _**** sapiens_


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Whoa. I am NOT visiting any jungle in my lifetime.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

They look like a beautiful work of art, but then, most plants do.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Gross and creepy. So some scientist is going to mess with the dna of this fungus and zombie apocalypse, here we come.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't worry, jaege, Wildcat, Zombie Sniper, will be there to save us:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Why am I clinging to the under side of this leaf? :googly::zombie:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I never thought I'd feel sorry for an ant.
That is just.....ewww

How can a fungus know what to do?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Awesome! I developed the concept of a human version of that to use in a Gamma World RPG campaign that I DM'd a long time ago. I didn't know about _this _stuff at the time; my inspiration came from the "screamers" in the movie _A Boy and His Dog_. But yeah... zombie fungus. Bad stuff.

And that is indeed an unsettling video. Creepy, creepy ****.


----------

